# little pipe puzzle picture



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a picture of a little puzzle of pipes I had to do today. The biggest problem was I have 22's 45's and y's. I really need some 11 degree fittings lol. When connecting old concrete sewer pipes that where connected with hand formed concrete fittings they could do any angle they wanted when you have to pick them back up into a new system it sometimes gets tricky. In this pic I also had to add some things to pass inspection, like test tees, a cleanout riser, and I added a reverse cleanout because some pipes went under a brick front porch and someday will need lining since i am down 7 feet I might as well future proof it. it was a very narrow trench because we didn't want the porch to slide away from the house.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

It took me a minute to understand
What is going in there. Lol. Nice job


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol yea I should have said there is a new hdpe sewer brought into this spot.
If you have face book the whole thing is here.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.589366311099819.1073741856.182173475152440&type=1

It was a short run but a lot of things to do. Pipe burst in a mere 14 feet of old sewer, did a pipe patch in the street on the 6" pipe. Actually had the burster going upstream while the patch was downstream curing and they pass each other in a small pit.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

What brand bursting equipment do you use?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

What a maze of pipes, Good you got it to fit.

One problem,,,,,,,, no wall shoring, and worse non-virgin soil you are working around. 

Haven't you seen the other thread. To many of us get hurt or killed. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f11/excavation-shoring-26942/


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It was shored during the excavation to the pipe, and I pulled the shore as I built the piping, but I did go in there to pull the test balls it was a decision (chance) I took, if I was sending one of my guys in it would have been shored again. I never take chances with my guys but I will admit to taking chances when it's me:whistling2:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

gilbertjeffrey said:


> What brand bursting equipment do you use?


Tric Tools!


----------

